# Introduction



## anubis4b (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, everyone.  My name is Bill.  I'm new to MT.  I've posted on FMATALK before.  Thought I would check out this site also.  Studying Modern Arnis with Datu Tim Hartman, and I LOOOOVE IT!  Motivation is always high, even after working a double for the state.  Definately a stress reliever.  I am always trying to learn more about any martial art that works on the street, not just in the dojo...my life depends on it.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Bill, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings, Bill, welcome to MT. I know exactly what you mean about wanting to know about street-effective applications of MAs... on the other hand, the Jackal God of the Dead probably doesn't have to worry too much about personal safety! :wink1: 

It's good to have you with ushappy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 27, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome! This site was the inspiration for FMAT, and Mr. Hartman was also involved in its start.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Bill.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings Bill, and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello Bill and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

Howdy from Texas, Bill!  Hope you enjoy the site. :wavey:


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Dig around on all the different forums and you'll find lots of info on street effective arts.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome Bill, nice to have you here. There is a lot of info on this site, so enjoy.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## MJS (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------

